# MPEG-2 Video Editing



## Argbeil (28. August 2003)

Hallo,
ich nehme mit meinem alten PC Serien vom Kable-TV auf, die Software generiert mir mehrere AVI's (< 2 Gb Grenze ). Mein Ziel ist es die Dinger ohne Werbung auf DVD zu brennen. 

Momentan gehe ich nach der Aufnahme hin, starte Tmpgenc, schneide den Bildrand weg, Werbung raus, lasse die Interlace-Streifen entfernen und Encodiere das als MPEG-2 Stream, nach der Konvertierung setze ich die einzelenen MPEG Files mit den MPEG Tools von Tmpegenc zu einer Folge zusammen. Jetzt mein Problem : Das ganze dauert a) zu lange und b) Ist die Qualität nicht so doll, trotz 2pass-VBR.

Ich könnte auch den Cinemacraft verwenden, mit dem kann ich aber nicht die Interlace streifen entfernen, ebenso nicht das Bild beschneiden. 

Fragen: 

Gibt es vieleicht eine Möglichkeit das Bild von Tmpgenc bearbeiten zu lassen aber mit Cinemacraft zu encodieren? Am wichtigsten ist mir den Rand zu beschneiden und das Deinterlacing.

Gibt es andere Encoder, vergleichbar mit Tmpegenc, aber schneller und besseres Bild?

Was hab ich sonst noch für Möglichkeiten?


Dankeschön im Vorraus!


----------



## goela (28. August 2003)

Deine Vorarbeiten am Besten mit VirtualDub erledigen: Clipping, Schneiden, zusammenfügen und dann mit TMPEGEnc umrechnen lassen.


----------



## Argbeil (28. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *Deine Vorarbeiten am Besten mit VirtualDub erledigen: Clipping, Schneiden, zusammenfügen und dann mit TMPEGEnc umrechnen lassen. *



Danke, aber ich wollte ja eigentlich aufgrund der Bildqualität und Geschwindigkeit kein Tmpegenc für Mpeg2 Encoding mehr verwenden.


----------



## goela (28. August 2003)

Eben, dann machst Du Deine Vorarbeiten mit VirtualDub und lässt anschliessend das gesäuberte und zusammengefasste AVI mit dem CCE umrechnen.


----------



## Erpel (28. August 2003)

Oder du besorgst dir das Programm "WinDVR" von Intervideo welches direk in mpeg aufnimmt (1&2 auch direkt das dvd Format) 
Ich erreiche damit eine hervorragende Bildqualität.

Daraus folgt aber auch eine Frage, die ich schon Lange habe: Welche Nachteile hat MPEG-Ausgansmaterieal, wenn man mit Premiere6.5 etwas machen will wie  z.B. eine art Collage aus TV-Serien.


----------



## Argbeil (28. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *Eben, dann machst Du Deine Vorarbeiten mit VirtualDub und lässt anschliessend das gesäuberte und zusammengefasste AVI mit dem CCE umrechnen. *



Ok, das würde gehen, das könnte ich ja mit TmpegEnc auch machen. Das Problem ist aber das es dadurch ja auch nicht schneller geht. Wie siehts denn mit nem Frameserver aus? Kann ich da keinen Ansteuern? Mit diesen VFAPI Plugins z.B. ?


----------



## Argbeil (28. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Agent-p _
> *Oder du besorgst dir das Programm "WinDVR" von Intervideo welches direk in mpeg aufnimmt (1&2 auch direkt das dvd Format)
> Ich erreiche damit eine hervorragende Bildqualität.
> 
> Daraus folgt aber auch eine Frage, die ich schon Lange habe: Welche Nachteile hat MPEG-Ausgansmaterieal, wenn man mit Premiere6.5 etwas machen will wie  z.B. eine art Collage aus TV-Serien. *



Das mit dem WinDVR geht nicht, ich habe einen Celeron 500, der packt das nicht. Momentan speichere ich mit MJPEG Codec und den Ton unkomprimiert, die Qualität ist 1A. Ich brauche auch die volle PAL Auflösung.

Das PRoblem mit dem MPEG Material ist, das du nicht jedes einzelnes Frame im Videoprogramm ansteuern kannst, sondern immer nur eine GOP ( Group-Of-Pictures), für Videobearbeitung solltest du einen Codec verwenden der jeden Frame speichert.


----------



## Erpel (28. August 2003)

Hm. AHA. Das wusst ich überhaupt nicht, Danke.


----------



## tofuwurst (30. August 2003)

Ich wandele meine mpegs vorher immer in avi um, damit es keine Probleme gibt.


----------

